# problem solving



## ridisempre

How would you translate "problem solving" into italian. As in:
"The math exam includes a lot of problem solving."

Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

How would you translate it?


----------



## ridisempre

Problem solving = Resoluzione di Problemi ?
It dosen't sound right to me...


----------



## Snowman75

Forse *"il risolvere problemi"*?

This is really just a guess.


----------



## ridisempre

Thanks Snowman but it dosen't sound right to me either. There has to be a more precise term...


----------



## pupazzo77

ridisempre said:


> How would you translate "problem solving" into italian. As in:
> "The math exam includes a lot of problem solving."
> 
> Thanks!



My try:

"L'esame di matematica *consiste nella / include la*  risoluzione di *diversi/molti* problemi"


Cheers

Pup@z


----------



## Waterfall123

Io direi, più che "risoluzione", che secondo me suona un po' "formale" (ma è una mia impressione personale!): 
L'esame di matematica consiste in diversi *problemi da risolvere*. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## ridisempre

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TweetyMoon14

In un testo che sto trducendo ho trovato questa frase: "Depending on breed or type, the rest of the day should include specific pursuits: digging, chasing, chewing, retrieving, searching or problem-solving."
Può essere che un cane risolva i problemi? "problem-solving" è legato a "searching"? Come potrei tradurre quest'espressione riferita ai cani?
Grazie.



> Ho accodato la tua domanda a una discussione già esistente sul medesimo argomento.
> 
> neuromatico
> moderatore


----------



## AlabamaBoy

The way I read it is that there are problems contrived by humans for the dogs to solve:

For example, dog biscuit placed inside a container with holes large enough for the biscuit to exit, but too small for a dog's paws to fit inside. The dog would have to "solve" the problem of getting the biscuit out. (Usually rolling the container until the biscuit falls out.)


----------



## Danieloid

Anche a me pare una delle attività di addestramento. Non so se esista un termine tecnico per tradurla, forse letteralmente "(addestramento alla) soluzione di problemi?"

Nice pic, Alabama!


----------



## marsilioficino

Sono d'accordo con Waterfall123, anche se in italiano si direbbe meglio:
Nell'esame di matematica ci sono un sacco di problemi da risolvere.


----------



## TweetyMoon14

Scuasatemi, ma non capisco la soluzione finale. Io ho tradotto la frase in questo modo: "Dipende dalla razza o dal tipo, il resto della giornata dovrà comprendere attività specifiche: scavare, inseguire, rosicchiare, riportare, esplorare,..." Come collego il "problem-solving"?
Grazie


----------



## miri

Potrebbe essere " affrontare situazioni nuove" (che comportano la scelta di una strategia per risolvere un problema). Il "problem solving" è una *tecnica *usata in molti ambiti: gestionali, scolastici ecc. Vedi qui per la sua applicazione all'addestramento dei cani.


----------



## Danieloid

TweetyMoon14 said:


> Scuasatemi, ma non capisco la soluzione finale.



Come dicevo, non so se esista un termine tecnico italiano usato nell'ambito dell'addestramento dei cani. Se questo non esistesse penso che si potrebbe tradurre: "…riportare, esplorare, risolvere (semplici) problemi."
Vedi anche il post di Alabama.


----------



## marsilioficino

TweetyMoon14 said:


> "Depending on breed or type, the rest of the day should include specific pursuits: digging, chasing, chewing, retrieving, searching or problem-solving."



A seconda della razza o del tipo, il resto della giornata dovrebbe prevedere obiettivi mirati quali: scavo, caccia, masticazione, recupero, ricerca o soluzione di problemi comportamentali.


----------



## Danieloid

Scusami marsilio, ma "specific pursuits" non credo siano "obiettivi mirati", ma "specifiche/pecise attività".
Per quanto riguarda il "problem-solving" non credo abbia nulla a che fare con i "problemi comportamentali". Vedi anche i post di Alabama e di Miri.


----------



## marsilioficino

Ho visto i loro post e - mi dispiace ma - rimango orientato su questa traduzione, che mi sembra più logica


----------



## fox maiden

Come si dice, "problem solving" o la abilita` risolvere i problemi


----------



## brian

Hi, could you give us the sentence in which you'd like to use the expression?


----------



## neuromatico

Hello,

It's _always_ best to provide a complete sentence, but problem solving appears to have been 'imported' into Italian (like computer, garage and single). Google returned 383,000 (Italian) hits. Here's a simple example:

_Il Problem Solving può essere definito come l'arte di risolvere problemi._


----------



## fox maiden

I'm trying to say, "I think that all forms of problem solving take creativity."


----------



## Necsus

Hm... I don't know the exact meaning of verb _take_ in this context, but I assume it could mean something like _presupporre_, so we'd have 'credo che l'abilità nel/ la capacità di risolvere i problemi presupponga/ sia accompagnata da/ richieda creatività'.


----------



## brian

Your last suggestion is the most correct, I think--_to take = richiedere_.

It's the same _take_ in the sense of _volerci_ ("it takes courage," etc.).


----------



## rawbee

Ciao a tutti,

ho letto quel che è stato scritto, ma nel mio caso l'espressione *problem solving* è considerata come una disciplina - o meglio, una competenza - a sè stante.

L'ho trovata in un romanzo. Un insegnante sta parlando degli esiti di alcuni test condotti in scuole di diversi paesi per confrontare il livello generale di preparazione degli studenti.
E dice che gli americani sono "inferiori alla  media mondiale in matematica, scienze e *problem solving*".

Come la tradurreste voi?
Potrebbe essere "matematica, scienze e capacità di risolvere problemi di natura generale", ma non mi soddisfa.

Un grazie anticipato


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I think that the meaning is something like: the ability to solve a problem that is not written in mathematical symbols. It is what we call "word problems." Presented with a problem (generally mathematical) that has been written in free-form prose, Americans fare poorer than students of other nationalities.  This could be my personal experience (being a physicist, I tend to see mathematics everywhere.)


----------



## rawbee

Thank you,
I wouldn't be so sure that Americans fare poorer than other students. It's just a novel, and the teacher who is speaking is not a reliable source, not even in the novel itslef 

Anyway, are "word problems" the only kind of problems involved in a problem solving test?
Or, how else would you define a problem solving test?
It may help me in finding a good equivalent expression in Italian.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

rawbee said:


> Thank you,
> I wouldn't be so sure that Americans fare poorer than other students. It's just a novel, and the teacher who is speaking is not a reliable source, not even in the novel itslef  *I was not making a statement about American students, but rather re-stating the hypothesis of the sentence from the novel. *
> 
> Anyway, are "word problems" the only kind of problems involved in a problem solving test?
> Or, how else would you define a problem solving test?
> It may help me in finding a good equivalent expression in Italian. *I think we are talking about word problems, and I will offer an opinion that word problem solving is usually taught very poorly in school and in the home. I am very grateful that my father gave me word problems frequently when we would ride in the car together. I did the same for my son.
> 
> More general problem solving  [La **risoluzione di un problema * *è un'attività (definita in inglese come Problem solving, termine comunemente usato anche in italiano) del pensiero che un organismo o un dispositivo di intelligenza artificiale* *mettono in atto per raggiungere una condizione desiderata a partire da una condizione data] is more difficult to test, but it can be done by presenting symbols or artificial languages to the student - basically something completely unfamiliar that the student must unravel. For example, I took this kind of test before being assigned to Italy and needing to learn to  speak Italian (which I wish I could remember.)*


EDIT: La voce sudetta si chiama "Soluzione del problema"


----------



## Sesshomarux

Il termine Problem Solving è un termine che prende le mosse da discipline tecniche che si occupano di istruzione ed educazione, come pedagogia sperimentale o psicologia dell'educazione.

Quando è adattato, se è adattato, è tradotto come "soluzione di un problema", e guarda alle pratiche in questa chiave, ed è la base delle capacità d'adattamento dell'uomo.

Se scrivo male in inglese ma riesco a farmi capire, tu puoi mettere in risalto che la persona in questione sia un'analfabeta, oppure (in ottica problem-solving) che non scrive così perchè pensa effettivamente che si scriva così l'inglese, ma perchè cerca di raggiungere uno scopo con i mezzi che ha.

In questo caso vuol dire che i test di matematica hanno esercizi per cui non ci sono risoluzioni predefinite, ma lo scopo si potrà raggiungere in molti modi, a seconda dei mezzi matematici a disposizione o propri degli studenti, e di come riusciranno ad usarli.


----------



## rawbee

Thank you both. I understand the meaning of this expression, now.

Quindi, secondo voi, potrebbe essere accettabile scrivere:

gli studenti americani sono inferiori alla  media mondiale in matematica, scienze e *soluzione di problemi* ?

A me suona molto strano. Forse lasciare problem solving sarebbe più appropriato.
È un'espressione utilizzata in Italia, in campo didattico, che voi sappiate?


----------



## Sesshomarux

rawbee said:


> È un'espressione utilizzata in Italia, in campo didattico, che voi sappiate?


 
I don't know among ordinary (italian) teachers.

Problem Solving in original, is commonly present in specific publications and it used among insiders; also in Italy.


----------



## rawbee

Ok,  I thank you all for your help.
It's been very useful.


----------



## marzel24

Anche se in linea di massima so cosa vuol dire, ho un po' di difficoltà a capire che ci sta a fare lì il "problem solving" in questo contesto.
Si capisce il contesto analizzando l'intera frase:

At what point does that multi-billionaire with the 5 mansions go from being a peak icon of culturally accepted success to an example of a severe mental disorder amounting to compulsive addiction, in fact, where the billionaire is revealed as nothing more than a social abomination in disguise by their decision to hoard such excessive levels of problem-solving wealth for no other utility than mere ego status.

Io l'ho messa giù così:

...il miliardario si rivela come niente più che un abominio sociale sotto mentite spoglie per la sua decisione di accumulare tali livelli eccessivi di ricchezza risolutiva se non per una utilità diversa da un semplice status di egocentrismo.


----------



## Tegs

Please provide context: is this a newspaper article? If so, what is the article about, generally speaking? 

The sentence itself is not enough - information about the type of text etc influences the style of writing. 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## longplay

Aggiungo al commento di Tegs: "The billionare (singolare?) is.....by their (?) decision...".


----------



## TimLA

marzel24 said:


> Anche se in linea di massima so cosa vuol dire, ho un po' di difficoltà a capire che ci sta a fare lì il "problem solving" in questo contesto.
> Si capisce il contesto analizzando l'intera frase:
> 
> At what point does that multi-billionaire with the 5 mansions
> go from being a peak icon of culturally accepted success
> to an example of a severe mental disorder amounting to compulsive addiction,
> in fact, where the billionaire is revealed as nothing more than a social abomination in disguise
> by their decision to hoard such excessive levels of *problem-solving wealth*
> for no other utility than mere ego status.
> Io l'ho messa giù così:
> ...il miliardario si rivela come niente più che un abominio sociale sotto mentite spoglie per la sua decisione di accumulare tali livelli eccessivi di ricchezza risolutiva se non per una utilità diversa da un semplice status di egocentrismo.


Il senso e' qualcose del genere "ricchezza/e derivata/e dalle soluzioni dei problemi quotidiani" (invenzione del computer, costruzione di un software chiamato "Facebook", ecc).
Ma non so come si puo' esprimirelo in italiano.




longplay said:


> Aggiungo al commento di Tegs: "The billionare (singolare?) is.....by their (?) decision...".


In questo contesto "the billionare" non si riferisce ad una persona in particolare, ma alla classe dei billionaire - quindi puoi usare singolare o plurale.


----------



## marzel24

Spero che ciò possa bastare come contesto:
Sto traducendo e sottotitolando un video di 30' che parla dell'ineguaglianza tra il mondo dell'alta finanza e certe popolazioni profondamente disagiate.

Frase originale:
At what point does that multi-billionaire with the 5 mansions go from being a peak icon of culturally accepted success to an example of a severe mental disorder amounting to compulsive addiction, in fact, where the billionaire is revealed as nothing more than a social abomination in disguise by their decision to hoard such excessive levels of problem-solving wealth for no other utility than mere ego status.

Mia interpretazione:
...il miliardario si rivela come niente più che un abominio sociale sotto mentite spoglie per la sua decisione di accumulare tali livelli eccessivi di ricchezza risolutiva se non per una utilità diversa da un semplice status di egocentrismo.

più che altro, volevo sapere se ricchezza risolutiva corrispondesse a problem solving wealth, o se ha un altro senso.
Grazie!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi marzel and Hi Tegs!  This is a topic that is currently very popular here - "problem-solving wealth" refers to the fact that private wealth could/should be directed towards solving social and economic problems.  For example, Bill Gates is funding global health initiatives.


----------



## longplay

Avevo scritto un post, ma, se permetti, adesso la mia attenzione è attratta da "to hoard" che ,come saprai, equivale a "tesaurizzare": io, se possibile, sottolinerei
che le risorse sono "inutilizzate": mi pare che questo possa derivare da "una seria patologia mentale". E questo (tesoreggiare) forse risolve il problema mentale
dei miliardari, come accade a Paperon de' Paperoni, insomma.

Dopo il post di Joan direi che il testo inglese è troppo carico, visto che "hoard"  ha un significato economico-tecnico ben preciso.

Hoarding =  "The withdrawal of money ...by accumalting it rather than spending it on..." (Bannock,Baxter,Rees- Dictionary of Economics, Penguin B.,1972).

Holdings of "Money" in any 'form' are "wealth".


----------



## TimLA

joanvillafane said:


> Hi marzel and Hi Tegs!  This is a topic that is currently very popular here - "problem-solving wealth" refers to the fact that private wealth could/should be directed towards solving social and economic problems.  For example, Bill Gates is funding global health initiatives.



Absolutely 110% correct. I was wrong in my interpretation above.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao 

Literally it could be "ricchezza risolvente i problemi", but it does not sound so good in Italian.


----------



## longplay

Ciao. Si deve usare una 'parafrasi', penso, se si vuole usare il termine 'accumulo': "decisione di accumulare ricchezze (eccessive?) che sarebbero utilizzabili per

risolvere molti problemi (sociali?) e che invece hanno il solo scopo di ecc...". Che brividi...però


----------



## london calling

Redditi socialmente utili!

Scherzo, ovviamente.


----------



## marzel24

Thank you so much! Now I've got it! but the concept is hard to translate in three words like in English. I will have to work on it!

London calling: Redditi socialmente utili, forse no, ma Redditi socialmente ridirezionabili, forse può rendere l'idea, dato che con i sottotitoli non ci si può dilungare troppo.

Thanks to all. The problem is fixed!


----------



## london calling

marzel24 said:


> London calling: Redditi socialmente utili, forse no, ma Redditi socialmente ridirezionabili, forse può rendere l'idea, dato che con i sottotitoli non ci si può dilungare troppo.


Ah certo, vengono  fuori certi giri di parole in italiano se si fa una traduzione un po' più precisa. 

E rendite anziché redditi?


----------



## marzel24

Anzi, meglio "ricchezze" visto che qui si parla dei vari J.P. Morgan, Rockefeller e compagnia bella. Le loro, più che rendite sono estorsioni... (mi si perdoni l'opinione personale)


----------

